# Scented candels



## cheesegenie (Jul 4, 2009)

My wife buys and uses a lot of those smelly candels and air plug-ins. I don't like the smell and think the chemicals used in these products might not be too healthy. DOES ANYBODY KNOW ABOUT THIS ?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Have your wife read the following article about paraffin candles and petroleum based scents.
_"Some of the air contaminants in paraffin fumes include toluene, benzene, methyl ethyl ketone (MEK), and naphthalene--substances found in paint, lacquer and varnish removers.
The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) has determined that benzene and toluene are probable human carcinogens."_
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0HKL/is_5_7/ai_66918312/

I don't know about the plug-ins but paraffin candles have been shown to give off carcinogens as they burn. As for the smell, no need for plug-ins as beeswax candles smell lovely and actually clean the air, instead of contaminating it.
_"Beeswax candle fuel is the only fuel that actually produces negative ions, which not only helps remove pollution from the air but increases the ratio of negative ions to positive ions"_
http://www.care2.com/greenliving/brilliant-beeswax-candles.html

If that doesn't send her running to natural beeswax candles, nothing will.
Sheri


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

google canada am about this they had a session on glade plug in and such and the words "best air cleaner" beeswax was thrown around


----------

